# IReport Datenbank XML



## javadau2018 (11. Jun 2018)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe ein Problem, wo ich nicht wirklich weiter komme...

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<checkmessages>
    <messagecount_total>3</messagecount_total>
    <mappingname>O_IDOC___EDC__BAFSORDERS05_L1_to_EDI_ORDERS_L1_1_V1_C</mappingname>
    <terminateseverity>INFO</terminateseverity>
    <alertseverity>INFO</alertseverity>
    <checkmessage type="Administrator">
    </checkmessage>

    <checkmessage type="Customer">
    </checkmessage>

    <checkmessage type="CustomerService">
    </checkmessage>

</checkmessages>
```
Wie schaffe ich es, dass IReport daraus 3 verschiedenen Reports verfasst? Den momentan wird alles in einem zusammen gefasst... Und ich verstehe nicht wirklich warum.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------

